# LTX 1042 KW



## TEAMT&A (12 mo ago)

Hey folks
I just upgraded from my 1018. I have a 3 bagger leaf collection system I'd like to use with the new mower. However the deck opening is larger. Any ideas on how I can adapt to the new deck? Any ideas are greatly appreciated

Thanks all


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Either buy the OEM bagger chute that fits your deck ($90 - $150), or fabricate extensions onto your existing chute to make it fit the larger opening using 1/4" ABS plastic sheets. You can use heat to mold/bend ABS plastic to any curve/shape you want and attach it to your existing chute and deck with 8MM ATV fender clips. Even at a 1/4", this stuff is really easy to shape/bend with a heat gun, or propane torch. If you take your time, you can fabricate it look pretty close to a factory chute. The attached You Tube video is kind of a tutorial on the different fabrication techniques you can use working with ABS Plastic. The link to the sheet below is probably way more material than what you'll need, but it's really cheap. Google "ABS Plastic Sheets" on Amazon and you'll see what I mean. I discovered ABS plastic as fabrication material a few years ago. Now I use it for various repairs/fabrication projects like Frank's Hot Sauce..... "I put that sh.. on everything"

Fabricating with ABS Plastic

1/4"x24"x48" ABS sheet $25

8MM Fender Clips with Release tool

Here's where I used it to make floor board covers for the components of a disc brake system I installed on a 6X6. I used self-tapping sheet metal screws just to save time


----------



## TEAMT&A (12 mo ago)

Holy crap 
You're a great fabricator. I'm Lind of leaning towards buying the chute adapter though as I don't know about my skills to fabricate one . Would you happen to know where I could buy the adapter . My cub cadet is an older model. Ltx 1042 kw . Made 5 / 12 
Any help is greatly appreciated. Also trying to find the factory manuals. Most are either a cd that I would have to print. I'm weird and like actual manuals. Easier for me than all that. Thank you for your time and help


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

You mentioned you want to run a "3 bagger leaf collection system", and I'm guessing you probably have a 42" deck. The bagger discharge chutes vary greatly by deck size and there are probably more different bagger configurations for Cub Cadets than there are any other brand of mower. Here's a link that probably contains the bagger chute part # you need, but you're going to have to take the time to research and find the one you need that fits your deck. Once you figure out the Part # you need, don't just buy it from this site, plug the part # into a Google search to look for the best price..... I got the feeling once you see the actual price Cub Cadet Dealers want on some of those discharge chutes, you may consider developing your fabrication skills with ABS plastic.

Cub Cadet Bagger System Parts

Here's a pretty good link to a 1045 Cub Cadet Service Manual that you can either bookmark, or download

1045 Cub Cadet Service Manual


----------

